# New rating tab.



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone else just love the updated Rating tab that doesn't give you the Rides & Ratings counts anymore, just 5* count, Curent Rating, Total acceptance rate & Total cancellation rate.


----------



## Woverman (Jun 20, 2016)

I hate this new change. I record the stats every day. Now I don't have them. Uber, please bring this back.


----------



## Brenakie (Aug 7, 2016)

Hate it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More Uber corruption.
A new perversion for their " system".
No self esteem allowed.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

It's weird, but this may be the last straw for me.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the rating system period new or old interface, we see our rating and how many 5 stars we have. But when we don't get a 5 star most of the time there's no documented reason. Not even the general reason in the reports.

If they want to expect a certain rating, it would be in their best interest to actually get a statement from the riders own mouth of why they did not give a 5 star. For example I have 3 service reports, I'm trying to make the ride as plesent as possible. Drive safely etc.

But some general blanket of things that COULD have been the reason they did not give me 5 stars, does not help me. I want to give good rides, but if I don't know the reason. Why am I going to change it if I don't even know how I'm pissing the PAX off. Or am I just running into the PAX that are simply impossible to make happy short of blowing them at the end of the ride.

I just wanna know what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Think your annoyed now? Just wait until you hear what they have to say. Then yer gonna be pissed.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't think I liked the old display of data very much.
The numbers were questionable, as well as the methods used to calculate them.
I am certain that the new display of data is even less preferred. Many agree.

Quite sure that many on the platform feel that the
new modifications sucks a baboon's ass .

In a related story, baboons around the world are jumping for joy !
Things just got a lot more interesting in the Jungle !








<---He's almost as happy as I am


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Anyone else just love the updated Rating tab that doesn't give you the Rides & Ratings counts anymore, just 5* count, Curent Rating, Total acceptance rate & Total cancellation rate.


Never Believe any of it. The entire rating system is a form of manipulation. is serves the company great authority and allows for record stastical control through direct control of driver feed input data.

In one second they would turn this data on You and they have no true respect for your privacy nor the Animals (passengers) they transport

Notice they dont have enough respect for driver to ever exactly tell them who rated them for what.???

**any fool with 1/4 of a brain can see through fuber.

Very Sadly people are poor and are willing to use their vehicle for hire.

Why Should poor people be subject to such abuse.

Taxi Transportation clearly Legally Falls into Public Transportation Regulation.
This in turn follows suit with worker rights and so on.....
The system will force compliance on them as time goes on.


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

Says I only accept 78% of the calls AND cancelled 11%

I have cancelled maybe 10 in the past year. Mostly when I was new

Both are way,way way off. I would guess at Accepting 95 and cancelling less then 5%

Not sure what to do about this but I am NOT HAPPY.

Cell phone service is not good at my house and I assume I am being charged with calls I never received.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Wally1954 said:


> Says I only accept 78% of the calls AND cancelled 11%
> 
> I have cancelled maybe 10 in the past year. Mostly when I was new
> 
> ...


Probably. I've been driving and hear the beep, but the screen never changes to accept a trip. There aren't many dead spots in my cell service, but occasionally you come across one that's maybe a few hundred feet. And yep they count those against you. Even if there system shows you were sent 2 requests literally 3 seconds apart, which we know can't be right since that's not even enough time for the first one to time out.

Personally I'd like to see a breakdown report. I really don't care who rated me less than 5 stars, but a breakdown of not only number of 5 star trips, but how many 1 star, 2, star, etc. of course then it would be as easy to mess with people rating randomly.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I suggest that after every trip while you're waiting for a ping, go through the app and ask your total lifetime trips, and your total lifetime rated trips. 

If you copy and paste it will inly take you 20-30 seconds. I've sent around 10 so far. 
I'm getting the run a round as replies but i just keep at it. If we all do it several times a day they'll get the idea quick. 

Start now!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Apparently the new rating screen is on iPhone and the Driving Report is on Android at the moment. I have both and was curious. So if I use the iPhone to drive, I wont get the Driving Report, and then check on the Android for the stats in the ratings. 

Who knows how long before Uber gets both platforms to match.


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I have an android phone and get both the new ratings screen and driving report. I do not like the new ratings screen. I would like to know where the acceptance rate data is from as it does not match what the uber rep told me when I was at the office yesterday.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

bigmoxy said:


> I have an android phone and get both the new ratings screen and driving report. I do not like the new ratings screen. I would like to know where the acceptance rate data is from as it does not match what the uber rep told me when I was at the office yesterday.


Not sure but im guessing in app its the last 50 trips. Had a no show yesterday and my cancel percent went up 2 percent.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Not sure but im guessing in app its the last 50 trips. Had a no show yesterday and my cancel percent went up 2 percent.


I have a support ticket in to get explanation for time period on which these are being calculated. There is no way my displayed acceptance rate is last 50 trips. I've kept my stats and the displayed figure is nearly 30 points less than my long-term average. And this morning I accepted all trip requests and the acceptance figure in my app has not changed. Complete BS and just more lack of transparency from Uber.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber's aim in showing a metric is to get the driver to compete with themself. The old numbers allows the driver to make a reasoned guess as to how they were doing that day & who the ahole paxs were, then do some deciding for themself. This goes against everything Uber's behavioral scientists stand for. Hence the new tab designed to make the driver feel bad about themself, and take any semblance of control away from them. Lyft's version is more useful, non-intimidating and more friendly. Which sums it all up really. Uber is Kalanik.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> View attachment 62004
> <---He's almost as happy as I am


UTX1, You have nicer facial hair, but that baboon has a better smile.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> UTX1, You have nicer facial hair, but that baboon has a better smile.


I can not disagree. 

His smile is absolutely heartwarming.
If I get his ping, 5 stars for this baboon.

sidenote: man, I hope he's not a VIP baboon. They always want to go drivethru.


----------

